# AquaticLog.com - Helping to Simplify Aquarium Maintenance



## aquaticlog

We'd like to inform you of a website designed specifically for aquarium logging.

This is a new approach to an effortless record keeping for all aquarists, especially reef keepers.

Whether you need to keep track of your water changes, dosing, maintain an aquarium diary or record your water parameters, all of this can be easily done online via www.aquaticlog.com.

You can also share your aquarium profile with others and get feedback. Logged-in members can comment on other aquarium's measurements and diary entries.

You can view a gallery of featured aquariums here:
http://www.aquaticlog.com/public/gallery.htm

This is a fairly new service with features and improvements added on a daily basis.

With basic free account you will be able to:
- Keep detailed records of your water parameter testing
- Historical data, safe ranges and charts
- Diary of your aquarium events including dosing, water changes, feeding and maintenance
- Keep track of your equipment, supplies (e.g. new salt batch) and aquarium inhabitants

With pro account you will be able to:
- Share your aquarium information with non-registered members
- Keep multiple aquarium profiles
- Schedule tasks and reminders
- Pro service is included for a month for free, no credit card required on sign up

Give this service a try and should you have any concerns or wishes do not hesitate to email us at [email protected].

Chris at Seaumarine recommended that we share news about this website on this lovely forum. Hence this posting.


----------



## aquaticlog

User's dashboard view.


----------



## solarz

Pretty cool, I'll make sure to check it out.


----------



## aquaticlog

solarz said:


> Pretty cool, I'll make sure to check it out.


Thanks, please share your feedback once you will give us a try.


----------



## aquaticlog

We have recently added a new feature. We are now showing your parameters chart next to latest measurements.










In addition to this there's quite few new features that were added. Make sure to check it all out!


----------



## aquaticlog

Our featured aquarium gallery has certainly grown, check out all of our new aquariums:
http://www.aquaticlog.com/public/gallery.htm


----------



## aquaticlog

Great news. First of all, we are glad to see quite few new users and their aquariums to show up on our site. Featured aquariums are viewable in our Gallery.

Now even better news: we have a number of new features developed, most of them come from your requests and recommendations:

You will see aquarium's water changes schedule in the dashboard









As promised, you will now be able to link external images from your diary entries.
First we wanted to allow displaying BB Code directly on our page but later decided against it. Simplicity and organic look and feel is extremely important to us, same goes for user's viewing experience. So we've taken a different approach.









You can specify a PhotoBucket URL in the provided field and we will take care of the rest:









Later we will add support for other hostings, but it is important for us to maintain uniformity of the look and feel on our website.

Controller will be available as an Equipment Type category.

We are also adding ability to measure Iron, Potassium and Iodine.

There's also been a few minor improvements to the overall user experience.


----------



## aquaticlog

Another great day. We have a number of new users and aquariums added today. Some of them are featured in our Gallery. Total number of aquariums there is 29!


----------



## muskieboy

Good idea, I'll sign up later.


----------



## explor3r

That is the coolest idea ever, I highly recommend people to join and enjoy the site. Im already in


----------



## 50seven

I'll definitely be signing up. You should also look into getting an Android app.  -That would be very handy. 


Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaticlog

explor3r said:


> That is the coolest idea ever, I highly recommend people to join and enjoy the site. Im already in


Your tank is one of the many jewels on this site. Sure you can build a bigger tank though!


----------



## aquaticlog

50seven said:


> I'll definitely be signing up. You should also look into getting an Android app.  -That would be very handy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Thanks, we are actively looking into mobile apps at the moment.


----------



## aquaticlog

We've got a new release coming up sometime in the next 24 hours. One feature that will be there is an ability to reference a photo for your aquarium inhabitants, it is going to look awesome.


----------



## aquaticlog

As promised, we now have a new release.

First of all, you can now add a picture for your coral, fish or other inhabitant.









Small version of that picture will show up next to your inhabitant. You may also notice that you can provide a comment for each inhabitant.
(If you gave your fish a pet name, this is the place!).










We have also re-designed the "Inhabitants" page, it looks much cleaner and easier to use.

You will see your inhabitants pictures in your timeline/dashboard view as well.

There's now a link to AquaticLog Blog in the menu.


----------



## aquaticlog

Wow, this new feature is already turning out extremely popular. It really changes the whole feel of the page and gives a good idea of the tank's inhabitants. Here's just one example.

A clean and precise way to give a good detail of what's in one's aquarium.


----------



## aquaticlog

And here's another example of a full coral/fish roster with pictures for each of the species. This does give a good idea to the visitor of all tank's inhabitants.

Inhabitants List

and

Another great example


----------



## aquaticlog

We've got a new feature added: in addition to photos you can now list your aquarium videos. Simply add a link to YouTube and we will do the rest.


----------



## aquaticlog

We've done a number improvements to the website, improved the layout and cleaned up the interface.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Just wondering, what is the revenue model for your website? I don't see any ads.


----------



## aquaticlog

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Just wondering, what is the revenue model for your website? I don't see any ads.


Very simple, we have a free account that is fully featured and a Pro version that has a few bells and whistles for $12/year.


----------



## aquaticlog

We've given our "Reminders" interface quite a face lift. It is now easier to your upcoming to-dos, if some are are past due they will show up in red.










Clicking on the reminder and completing it will take you back to the page you were on originally. This should improve the user flow and results in less clicks.

We've also tweaked overall interface to make it cleaner.


----------



## vaporize

aquaticlog said:


> Very simple, we have a free account that is fully featured and a Pro version that has a few bells and whistles for $12/year.


At these price points, it's a very attractive idea ... if it can stay around long enough to see the tank progress et al in a few years

good work


----------



## aquaticlog

A lot of users have asked for this feature and we've been working on it for quite some time, thought we'd get some feedback on this forum on this.

The idea is to create a dynamic image that could be used as your signature in the aquarium forum. It will dynamically reflect your aquariums parameters, such as aquarium's age, volume and dimensions. It will also have up-to date measurements. We could add additional info if needed.

Here's a good example:









We were wondering as to how this feature would be perceived and whether there would be a lot of interest/use.


----------



## aquaticlog

We now have a new feature that you can use. There's a new button called "Signature", clicking on it will take you to a page that will have your personal dynamic aquarium signature.



















For your convenience there's a BB Code section that you can copy and then paste into your forum's signature.


----------



## aquaticlog

Our "Measurements" page has been given quite a face lift.

First of all, each parameter now sports its own distinctive color to help readability and identification.










Chart have been tuned as well. The upper / lower values are now not as thick and prominent, and the parameter value line color corresponds to the color of that parameter elsewhere on the page.










Some users prefer a more visual approach to their parameters, so now we have a new page that can be accessed by clicking on Charts button.










The new page is all about charts. You can gage your aquarium status at a glance, yet it can still be used to input any parameter that you'd like.


----------



## aquaticlog

Some of you may have noticed that we've added a new feature a couple of days ago. Now you can "Like" your shared aquarium profile on Facebook, "Tweet" about it or give it a "+1" on Google Plus.










Spoiler: there's more cool features coming soon.


----------



## aquaticlog

*New feature: Voting on AquaticLog*

New feature: Voting on AquaticLog.

In addition to featuring your aquarium on various social networks you now have an ability to vote for the aquariums that you like the most. Highest rated aquariums will automatically float to the top.










Only registered and logged in members can vote. Everyone can view the votes.


----------



## aquaticlog

Here's a quick preview of the new feature that we are working on.

Explore AquaticLog's Inhabitants


----------



## fury165

Tried to get to my profile this morning and received this error
------
Proxy Error

The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
The proxy server could not handle the request GET /.

Reason: Error reading from remote server

Apache Server at www.aquaticlog.com Port 80

-------

which brings me to a suggestion. One feature that is missing is the ability to export my entries to some other format e.g. csv file. 
I think your site is very good, but I am concerned that one day it may not be available (like today) or even worse, you decide to shut down your operations. this way all of my diligent record keeping wouldn't have been for nothing. The export feature would be a reason to pay for your pro version as the other pro features don't interest me.


----------



## HOWsMom

Is the site down, or is it just me ? I just tried to check it out and I get a proxy error.


----------



## aquaticlog

HOWsMom said:


> Is the site down, or is it just me ? I just tried to check it out and I get a proxy error.


The site is back up. There was a hiccup with the server that we are looking into. Thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## aquaticlog

fury165 said:


> Tried to get to my profile this morning and received
> which brings me to a suggestion. One feature that is missing is the ability to export my entries to some other format e.g. csv file.
> I think your site is very good, but I am concerned that one day it may not be available (like today) or even worse, you decide to shut down your operations. this way all of my diligent record keeping wouldn't have been for nothing. The export feature would be a reason to pay for your pro version as the other pro features don't interest me.


That's a good request, a few other members have asked for it and this feature is already in the works. This is definitely a must, please expect this soon.

Sorry about the outage this morning, the server did go into a stale state for no apparent reason. The logs have been pulled and will be analyzed to shed some light on the subject. It is definitely a nuisance and will be eliminated. AquaticLog in this for a long haul, it is important to bring this service to the community.


----------



## aquaticlog

While we have been adding new features lately, your experience using the core features is what's most important. The next few releases will focus mainly on user experience, we will clean up the screens, improve/rework the user flow, fix any additional bugs or errors. Our goal right from the start was to have a service that is clean and a pleasure to use, so if you have found some quirks you'd like us to fix, now is a good time to mention them, whether in this thread or PM.


----------



## HOWsMom

Is there a way to have your reminders emailed or sent to your phone as a text message ?


----------



## 50seven

It would be great if we could link images not only on photobucket. I host all my images on my private server, so linking any image with a valid URL would be awesome!


----------



## aquaticlog

50seven said:


> It would be great if we could link images not only on photobucket. I host all my images on my private server, so linking any image with a valid URL would be awesome!


Is there a way to request a thumbnail of each image via URL? For every image there has to be two - full size that will be shown upon clicking and a smaller/preview one for thumbnails for people to browse.
PhotoBucket offers both, so if there's a link to a full-size picture it is easy to request a smaller version.
Can this be done with your hosting?


----------



## 50seven

aquaticlog said:


> Is there a way to request a thumbnail of each image via URL? For every image there has to be two - full size that will be shown upon clicking and a smaller/preview one for thumbnails for people to browse.
> PhotoBucket offers both, so if there's a link to a full-size picture it is easy to request a smaller version.
> Can this be done with your hosting?


I see your point. I just post the direct file, so I'll have to see if I can work out a way to do that. I could make my photos post a duplicate thumbnail with the right address.

Maybe if you made it accept URL's other than that photobucket, then when the URL is entered into the photo link field, it searches for a thumbnail as well. If it finds the thumbnail and the full image, then it will successfully save. Just let me know where you want to find the thumbnail and I'll make sure it's there. (separate folder with duplicate name? I think that's how photobucket does it)

So all I'd need to know would be what the difference is between the photobucket image link and the thumbnail link, and replicate it on my own space.

And also if there is a preferred size for the thumbnails.

I'm not sure if this makes sense, or if it is possible...


----------



## aquaticlog

50seven said:


> I see your point. I just post the direct file, so I'll have to see if I can work out a way to do that. I could make my photos post a duplicate thumbnail with the right address.
> 
> Maybe if you made it accept URL's other than that photobucket, then when the URL is entered into the photo link field, it searches for a thumbnail as well. If it finds the thumbnail and the full image, then it will successfully save. Just let me know where you want to find the thumbnail and I'll make sure it's there. (separate folder with duplicate name? I think that's how photobucket does it)
> 
> Also if there is a preferred size for the thumbnails.
> 
> I'm not sure if this makes sense...


It all makes sense. Although it is possible to keep the thumbnail on our servers at this point we'd rather not.
The approach with the thumbnail that you've described works perfectly, we can get this one done with ease. 
The best possible way is for you to have thumbnail start with a "th_" prefix and reside in the same directory, this is how Photobucket does it. Then the work is minimal, we just need to whitelist your server and that's it.
So, if this works for you, make sure to create a thumbnail of 160x120 size and have it stored in the same directory with prefix "th_" + image name.
Just post two urls, one regular and one thumbnail, this way we can do some testing and whitelist your server.


----------



## 50seven

Perfect. I like where this is going. I'll try to get to it tonight. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven

Ok try this:

Here's the image URL:

http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg

thumbnail URL:

http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg

This is what you should see:










and:


----------



## aquaticlog

50seven said:


> Ok try this:
> 
> Here's the image URL:
> 
> http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg
> 
> thumbnail URL:
> 
> http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg
> 
> This is what you should see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:


Ok, great, expect to have access to this tomorrow.
One piece of advice, the thumbnail seems to be a bit squished, why don't you resize it so that at its widest it is 160 pixels? So if it gets a little bit taller it is not a problem. This way your thumbnail will look good.


----------



## aquaticlog

50seven said:


> Ok try this:
> 
> Here's the image URL:
> 
> http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg
> 
> thumbnail URL:
> 
> http://www.norng.ca/public/90g/mandarin.jpg
> 
> This is what you should see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:


This is now in production.


----------



## 50seven

aquaticlog said:


> Ok, great, expect to have access to this tomorrow.
> One piece of advice, the thumbnail seems to be a bit squished, why don't you resize it so that at its widest it is 160 pixels? So if it gets a little bit taller it is not a problem. This way your thumbnail will look good.


Thanks. I was in a hurry, but will fix the aspect ratio.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaticlog

fury165 said:


> One feature that is missing is the ability to export my entries to some other format e.g. csv file.


You have asked and we've listened. This feature is now available to you: you can export all of your measurements (there's an Export button at the bottom of the Measurements page). We will be adding export functionality to other pages, it seems that this page is the one everyone wants to back up.


----------



## aquaticlog

We've got 91 featured aquariums! A few more and we'll have a hundred! (this is far less than the total number of aquariums, just the ones that got featured on in the gallery).
http://www.aquaticlog.com/explore/gallery


----------



## fury165

aquaticlog said:


> You have asked and we've listened. This feature is now available to you: you can export all of your measurements (there's an Export button at the bottom of the Measurements page). We will be adding export functionality to other pages, it seems that this page is the one everyone wants to back up.


Fantastic!


----------



## explor3r

aquaticlog said:


> We've got 91 featured aquariums! A few more and we'll have a hundred! (this is far less than the total number of aquariums, just the ones that got featured on in the gallery).
> http://www.aquaticlog.com/explore/gallery


Nice, your rock and rolling...next.....


----------



## aquaticlog

Minor update to our website: we will now remember the last unit used for every parameter. So if you measure your temperature in Celsius, or prefer dKH units for your Alkalinity, just enter it once and automatically set your defaults.


----------



## aquaticlog

Another feature that was requested by a number of users - an ability to receive reminders by email, is now available to you.










Now you can get your upcoming reminders by email. By default this pro level feature is not enabled. You can turn it on from your "Settings" page.


----------



## aquaticlog

Our AquaticLog Gallery has over 100 aquariums. In fact, as of this moment there are 107!










To make your browsing experience more pleasant, we've added pagination to this page. After all, showing over a 100 photos on one page is just too much.










There are lots of new and exciting profiles on our site, make sure to check them all out.


----------



## fury165

Good work on the features, I look forward to what you guys do next. I encourage everyone who finds this useful to subscribe to site - a bargain at 1.00 a month. I'm sold.


----------



## aquaticlog

A few users have asked us to add an option to measure ORP. This is now available.


----------



## aquaticlog

Gram measurement unit is now available for Dosing.


----------



## aquaticlog

We've made a few improvements to the website:

You can now skip a reminder, this comes in handy if you've already performed this action or simply don't need to do it this time.










Your dynamic signature is automatically refreshed every day. Now it will also get updated every time you change your aquarium information. In addition, you can update it manually as well.


----------



## aquaticlog

We are now sporting fancier looking buttons.










This should give a good visual cue to what each button does and will make for a better user experience.

To help with navigating the site, all links will now be underlined when your mouse hovers over them.


----------



## aquaticlog

If you are lucky enough to have more than one aquarium, then you will certainly appreciate the new and easier way for you to switch between them.










The drop-down button will allow for a convenient way to chose another aquarium. There's also a "Manage" option in the menu that will take you straight to your aquariums page.


----------



## aquaticlog

We are on the roll lately, our Reminders feature (Pro level) has been given an overhaul.

Now you are greeted with a much smaller input window, the rest of the page lists your reminders.










Only when you start typing, the input window will magically transform into a larger one.










Notice that there's now a single "Add" button, nice and clean.

In order to edit an existing reminder, simply click on it and a smaller form will appear inline. You won't have to scroll all the way up to edit a reminder, this new approach gives you a much better visual cue.










After you have updated a reminder, you will be presented with a friendly confirmation.










Take this for a spin and expect to see more improvements.


----------



## randy

Registered today and started enjoying it right away. 

Just want to say THANK YOU for providing this service.


----------



## aquaticlog

My goodness, you have a lot of tanks! Glad you like the service, make sure to put up photos of each one of them.


----------



## randy

aquaticlog said:


> My goodness, you have a lot of tanks! Glad you like the service, make sure to put up photos of each one of them.


I haven't recorded all my tanks yet ;-) Will upload the pics later when I get home. Is there an apple app interface for this yet?


----------



## aquaticlog

Featured Aquarium.

This truly is a behemoth of an aquarium. With 539 liters (143 gallons) of salt water, measuring 140x70x55cm (55x28x22"), this custom built aquarium has quite a list of inhabitants: yellow, purple and regal tangs, clown, mandarin dragonet and wrasses and more, equipment includes 2 sumps and a powerful skimmer.










This aquarium has been operational for over a year and a half and is maturing nicely.


----------



## aquaticlog

You now have an ability to export your diary entries in addition to your measurements.


----------



## aquaticlog

You may have noticed that our menu is now featuring some fancy icons that will help you to differentiate and quickly identify each menu item.


----------



## aquaticlog

Unfortunately some of our aquarium inhabitants do get to leave us: either they perish because of old age, eaten by a tank mate, given away or simply disappear - in either case you may wish to record this in your journal. Well, now you can:










You can "retire" an existing inhabitant by filling out the "Checked Out" field. This won't bring back your prized possession but hopefully will give you some closure.


----------



## randy

Maybe I did something wrong and missed it, but why there isn't a GH category for measurement? I'll post my tank pics soon in the logs (most tanks are being redone or cycled so been putting it off) but I'm afraid they will be ashamed of themselves comparing to others ;-)


----------



## aquaticlog

randy said:


> Maybe I did something wrong and missed it, but why there isn't a GH category for measurement? I'll post my tank pics soon in the logs (most tanks are being redone or cycled so been putting it off) but I'm afraid they will be ashamed of themselves comparing to others ;-)


Hi Randy,

Sorry for the late response, so far for GH everyone was using Alkalinity (it is practically the same thing). If you feel that General Hardness deserves to be a separate category, we can certainly consider it.


----------



## randy

aquaticlog said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Sorry for the late response, so far for GH everyone was using Alkalinity (it is practically the same thing). If you feel that General Hardness deserves to be a separate category, we can certainly consider it.


I guess most users have saltwater tanks so I might be the one-off. Alkalinity would be KH as I've been using it to log my KH. I think GH and KH both should be there in dH or ppm.


----------



## aquaticlog

We have added two exciting new features to AquaticLog.

First, you now have an ability to schedule your measurements. Simply create a new recurring reminder and never forget to check your salinity again.

This feature should make the process of your aquarium keeping more structured and organized.

Second, all aquariums in our "Featured" gallery can now be sorted by age, volume, popularity or time added. This should make the process of discovering new aquariums much easier.


----------



## aquaticlog

For a limited time AquaticLog is running a referral program.

Every time your friend uses you as a reference when purchasing a new membership, you will get 2 months added to your existing membership.


----------



## aquaticlog

*Automatic Dosing*

Quite a few users have asked for an ability to track their automatic dosing. Initially we did not have this feature: a straightforward solution of recurring dosing events seemed to verbose, would clutter your aquarium timeline and be of little use.

After a whole lot of thinking and some elbow grease we are pleased to offer you automatic dosing. Using this Pro level feature will allow you to keep track of your dosing configuration through out time.

Configuring automatic dosing is simple, all you have to do is provide the number for "Cycles per Day".

For your convenience you can quickly gage your daily total dose and each dose measurement.

You can change your dosing at any time. Should you wish to stop dosing, simply press the "Stop Dosing" button.


----------



## aquaticlog

Ever wondered what is the most common salinity measurement amongst aquarists? How about the most common temperature? How do your aquarium's parameters compare to the median values?

Wonder no more, AquaticLog presents you Measurement Statistics. This page will show you realtime stats on every single parameter. You will see which parameters are most frequently measured and what are the most common values.










Now that you know that the median value for all Calcium measurements is 425 ppm, what's second common value?

Now you can see overall measurement distribution for each parameter. This nifty graph below will show most popular measurements (the tallest columns) and a number of individual tests taken with each value.










Shown above are the stats for Calcium. Feel free to explore Temperature, Salinity, Alkalinity and many others.


----------



## aquaticlog

You already have an option to share your aquarium information with others. From now on each AquaticLog user will get their own public page listing all of their aquariums.










This page has a simple address of www.aquaticlog.com/users/<your username>.

Users with multiple aquarium profiles may certainly find this new feature handy.


----------



## aquaticlog

When entering a measurement value you can make sure that it is within permitted upper and lower levels for that parameter. AquaticLog provides you with defaults that you can easily overwrite.










To make things even simpler, you will now be able to see what your target value is every time you submit a new measurement.










If you hover your mouse cursor over the target value you will see the lower and upper bounds as well.


----------



## aquaticlog

Find similar equipment with ease.

Own a particular model of a powerhead and want to check out other aquariums that use it? Researching a new skimmer and what to see all other reef tanks that run it? You can now do this by checking out AquaticLog Equipment page.










Your existing equipment will be automatically matched against AquaticLog database and will provide you with additional details and specifications for it. Our equipment selection is growing daily, if your particular item has not yet been matched, check back in a few days or drop us an email to make it a priority.

To make equipment matching even easier, our equipment form now features auto-complete, giving you a list of equipment names to choose from.


----------



## aquaticlog

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Today we celebrate Thanksgiving in Canada. AquaticLog wishes everyone happy holidays and wants to thank you for your support, suggestions and comments!


----------



## aquaticlog

*Happy New Year!!!*

With a New Year just hours away (here in North America) and already in progress in other parts of the world we would like to say a few words with regards to the Year 2012.

AquaticLog started in the beginning of 2012 and has seen a healthy and strong growth as a community. Aquarists all over the world utilize the site for various activities: recording water parameters, scheduling their maintenance, keeping an online aquarium profile and interacting with other members.

We've had over 200 new improvements and features added to the website. Here are just a few of them:

a public profile page for your aquarium
automatic dosing support
ability to move inhabitants and equipment from one aquarium to another
converting measurement units
smart reminders
all data is now exportable
comments, videos, statistics, searching... the list goes on
Numerous users have asked for a dedicated mobile app, after all a lot of you use your phones to enter parameters. We are glad to report that the a brand new iPhone app is now being reviewed by Apple and hope that it will be available in the following days. A lot of hard work went into making this app and we think it is going to rock your world.

Finally, we want to say Thank You! This site has attracted so many great hobbyists with a vast range of experience and it is a joy to view your aquariums and learn from them.

We think that the next year is going to be even more exciting and will continue on our mission to deliver the best possible aquarist experience.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## J_T

Hmm, should actually do something with the account... Mast member too... Hmm, something to look into tomorrow.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticlog

MAST members get a free Pro account.


----------



## J_T

aquaticlog said:


> MAST members get a free Pro account.


I know. That is why I should go use it 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TankCla

Did you know about AquaticLog iPhone App?

I am sure aquaticlog knew about it.


----------

